# I bought a moss ball!!! ... now what?



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

So, after doing some reading, I know I'm nowhere near ready to to a fully planted tank. However, I did have some spare cash and I bought a moss ball today from Petland.

My (probably stupid and probably asked before) questions are:

1) Can I just add the moss ball to the tank?

2) What exactly are the benefits from having this moss ball?

3) How do I care for the moss ball?

4) Is it normal that I've named my moss ball?

(that last question is mostly a joke, although I did in fact name it Ash - a nice, gender neutral name)

Thank you!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

1. You can wash it under some regular tap water. Or just throw it in. I never done anything besides threw them in and never had an issue.

2. All plants will absorb ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. So they make the water quality better.

3. All you need is a light.

4. I'm going to say no lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you! It's in the tank now


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Giving plants names. Sounds like great idea.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Naming a marimo is pretty common. There are a lot of people(including me) who consider their marimo their pet just like their fish! 

Since no one mentioned, every week or so, give your marimo a little squeeze to get the water out of it and keep its shape, then simply put it back in the water. Super easy to care for!


----------



## fisharefriendsnotfood78 (Aug 4, 2014)

1) I've asked the same question and someone told me to soak it in tap water for about a week and then squeeze it out and then soak it in some tank water for another week before putting it in. Just in case there's another little creature hiding in it or something. 

2) It feeds off of the algae in the tank. Sometimes fish like to play with it and rest on it too 

3) whenever you do water changes just rinse it in some water (I think tap waters ok) and squeeze it out. Roll it back into a little ball like you would with play-dough to keep it's shape and put it back in the tank. Also, don't let it stay on one side for too long in the tank or it won't get enough light and turn brown on that side. 

4) Naming it's fine! I name everything from cars to rocks to bugs  I think a lot of people name their moss balls. I like the name Ash too


----------

